#ubuntu-design 2012-05-28
<thorwil> is there any time plan for switching the unity-design list to moderated? the traffic there is now resposible for most of my filter rules ...
#ubuntu-design 2012-05-31
<AlbertOlig> freenode #ubunti.de
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-28
<mpt> hi snwh :-)
<snwh> hi mpt
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-01
 * snwh is away: Montreal
#ubuntu-design 2013-06-02
 * snwh is back (gone 38:59:12)
#ubuntu-design 2019-06-01
<eren_tr> Hi everyone
